# What size Bennet electric trim tabs??



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had 9x12” Lencos on my aluminum hull and they were fine. Are you stuck on Bennetts for some reason? I’ve never had issues with Lenco unless it was my wiring issue.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Bennett hydraulic tabs come as small as 9" widths (9x12)... You might give them a call and find out if they can do 9" wide electrics... Over the years I've found Bennett to be very, very responsive to customer requests...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

12 by 12 should be plenty of tab for the boat you described. That's what a lot of people are using on most of the Conchfish builds on here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 12 by 12 should be plenty of tab for the boat you described. That's what a lot of people are using on most of the Conchfish builds on here.


12x12 is a lot of tab, especially mounted off the transom and not recessed at all. That’s a lot of planing surface.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2020)

I believe the inch of tab per foot of hull length is total tab width or both tabs combined. So a set of 9” tabs are plenty for you!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had 9x12” Lencos on my aluminum hull and they were fine. Are you stuck on Bennetts for some reason? I’ve never had issues with Lenco unless it was my wiring issue.


12 x 9 Bennett Tabs seem to be the right dimensions according to their sizing chart. I have owned Bennett hydraulic tabs in the past, and now have Lenco electrics on my current skiff. I have had zero problems with my Lenco tabs. However, now that Bennett offers the Bolt electrics, I will go with Bennett on the next skiff, for only one reason. I like the way the Bennett actuator bracket is welded to the trim plane, so the entire bottom surface in contact with the water is smooth and virtually drag-free. The Lenco trim planes are attached to the actuator with machine screws drilled through the plate, where 3 large screw heads disrupt the flow of water on the bottom surface of the trim plane and create additional drag. Just me, but every bit of hydrodynamic efficiency and speed counts on a skiff that's rigged for light weight with minimal horsepower.


----------

